# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Ouvrir un site web (fichier .jar) vers l'extrieur avec IIS

## lindab72

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai dvelopp un site Web avec Spring boot. 
J'ai bien russi  excuter mon fichier .jar en crant un service sur le serveur Windows (cf https://www.baeldung.com/spring-boot-app-as-a-service)

Ma question est la suivante : comment "ouvrir" mon site , actuellement accessible uniquement via l'URL _localhost_, vers l'extrieur ?
J'ai bien lu de la documentation comme ici https://www.developpez.net/forums/d5...b-l-exterieur/ indiquant qu'il faut ajouter un nouveau Site Web depuis le "Gestionnaire des services IIS", mais dans le cas d'un fichier .jar la procdure doit tre autre.

Merci pour votre aide

----------

